# Share Your Scratch Built Truss Bridges



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Here is one in currently working on.

























Miss measured the amount of material I needed. Oh well, back to Hobby Lobby.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Looking real good. 

Will you be adding the (don't know the name for them) but 
metal plates that tie the beams together where they join.

The great thing is the enjoyment of designing, then building
from scratch. It's a most rewarding experience. More guys
should give it a try. 

Keep us up on your progress.

Don


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

DonR, Yes Sir, For years I've been saving spent gift cards. They come in handy for things like those joice plates you talk about. They are the prefect (to my eye) size for it. The used gift cards have been handy for so many things.

Will keep updates.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

DonR said:


> Will you be adding the (don't know the name for them) but
> metal plates that tie the beams together where they join.


Gussets.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

Have a little triming to do. Made the bridge too high.


----------



## SBRacing (Mar 11, 2015)

So one thing lead to another and the bridge project was delayed. The brewery came 1st. With the completion of he brewery comming to an end, does anyone know how to make aluminum (AL) have a rusted look without painting it. It will be for the joining plates on the bridge.


----------

